# VOLT Says He Has Room!



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

VOLT went out and bought a new _*Larger Tupperware*_ and says now he has lots of ROOM. You all know it's harder to hold RG with to much open space in your humi. If anyone wants to help him fix this problem just PM me as I have his address.:tu

All the best boys,
Al


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Your nasty!!:r:r


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> VOLT went out and bought a new _*Larger Tupperware*_ and says now he has lots of ROOM. You all know it's harder to hold RG with to much open space in your humi. If anyone wants to help him fix this problem just PM me as I have his address.:tu
> 
> All the best boys,
> Al


YUP! YOU Sir...are an EVIL man!  :r


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Al, knows not what he types. It's not RG I need to keep up, it's RH. And, I do NOT need any help filling it up. He is dillusional...


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Volt said:


> Al, knows not what he types. It's not RG I need to keep up, it's RH. And, I do NOT need any help filling it up. He is dillusional...


:r And so it begins...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Mike,

My bad! Sorry for the typo, I'm old. Not as old as some.  

RH it is!

Any thing I can do to help a brother out. 


Al :ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> :r And so it begins...


BTW, one of the Hoyo Cameroons died today at the bar. Very nice smoke. I lost it towards the end as I let it die a few times (I was in a meeting) so it got bitter, but a great morning smoke that followed my bisquits and sausage gravy!!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Volt said:


> BTW, one of the Hoyo Cameroons died today at the bar. Very nice smoke. I lost it towards the end as I let it die a few times (I was in a meeting) so it got bitter, but a great morning smoke that followed my bisquits and sausage gravy!!!


Glad to hear it, bro. Saw on your profile that you liked the Gran Puros and cameroon wrappers... enjoy them! :ss


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm helping to fill it up! He should get them on Monday!:ss:ss:ss


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> I'm helping to fill it up! He should get them on Monday!:ss:ss:ss


Nice one Ricky! :tu Check out the "Trade gone Wild" thread you bastage! :ss


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Boy, typo's can be a pain, eh? :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

PM sent as per your request. 



Bax said:


> Boy, typo's can be a pain, eh? :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

VOLTs real problem.
As all of you know, to much room in a humidor makes it very hard to hold the proper RH.

Click here to see the problem.

Al


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

ooooh i do see a problem... what can we do?


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Oh, oh, oh.............I once had the same problem. Man I am very sorry to hear that. Just breaks my little pea-pickin' heart. Hmmm. hmmmmm, hmmmmmm........


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

If you check out the other thread, you will see that Volt is showing fear.:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Bump

This has become an issue again.

As info I do have VOLTS addy.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Al's just pissed cuz he got smacked around. Tell him to cowboy up and quit whining.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Um.... Al.... apparently you are supposed to Cowboy up and quit whining.



That is all


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Alright Mercenary work is fun. Payment received AL I will do your bidding.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Av8tor152d said:


> Alright Mercenary work is fun. Payment received AL I will do your bidding.


You gotta love this place!!!! :mn:gn:mn:gn:mn

:tu :ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Stand down Army.... Al is good got getting other people smacked.



Av8tor152d said:


> Alright Mercenary work is fun. Payment received AL I will do your bidding.


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

yeah but you just sent me your addy too


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Av8tor152d said:


> yeah but you just sent me your addy too


Don't you have a war to fight? You're scary when you're home.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok.... if he smacks me, then I smack him and Al. Why, cuz Al started it.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Mikey likes Gurkhas.

That's all I really had to add. I'm going back to my shed to make stuff.
shilala out.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Volt said:


> Ok.... if he smacks me, then I smack him and Al. Why, cuz Al started it.


Listen, let's go back a few months my crazy friend from VA. I asked to BUY a few cigars, you said "that's not how it works". You got a couple of guys together and proceeded to bomb the :BS out of my house.

SO, if you the real story is told you started it! :tg


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Now Scott, I have never done you wrong, no bombs, malice, evilness.... For shame taking Al's side.



shilala said:


> Mikey likes Gurkhas.
> 
> That's all I really had to add. I'm going back to my shed to make stuff.
> shilala out.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Listen, let's go back a few months my crazy friend from VA. I asked to BUY a few cigars, you said "that's not how it works". *You got a couple of guys together and proceeded to bomb the :BS out of my house. *
> SO, if you the real story is told you started it! :tg


Ya, you handed your address like a real noob that you were back then. That was quite fun, my first mass bombing.... Speaking of *MASS*, someone gave my addy out....


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Av8tor152d said:


> Alright Mercenary work is fun. Payment received AL I will do your bidding.


This only works if you're Asian.....and since I'm Asian, :r!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

In my travels to hockey events I put your adress in every rest stop I use! :tu

Like Shawn from Braveheart says, "don't change the phucken question"! 

You have an RH issue that needs to be addressed!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Volt said:


> Ya, you handed your address like a real noob that you were back then. That was quite fun, my first mass bombing.... Speaking of *MASS*, someone gave my addy out....


Hi!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Hi!


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

VOLT I wish I could have your back on this man but they are about to #%&**%[email protected]@ you up. Sorry man.


















:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

leasingthisspace said:


> VOLT I wish I could have your back on this man but they are about to #%&**%[email protected]@ you up. Sorry man.
> 
> I ain't aferd of them. Al, too easy, not even have to leave my chair to handle him. Aviator... he's an Army Aviator Officer - what's ta worry??? Vin..... ok, but I still owe him. I need to finish up a couple before I take on a new war, but I ain't aferd of no Gorillas


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Hi!


BTW, I learn from past mistakes, *IF* i deceide to send you a "pie", I definitly will not be warning you this time....


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Volt said:


> leasingthisspace said:
> 
> 
> > VOLT I wish I could have your back on this man but they are about to #%&**%[email protected]@ you up. Sorry man.
> ...


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't even want to know! :mn:bn:bn


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Mass Bombing run on Mike?????

Hooray! This calls for a celebration:bl


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Awwww chit! Time to get outa dodge.... :mn:mn


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Just an Army Aviator Officer huh .....and to think I was going to let you off easy. Al I have refunded your payment this is personal now.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Av8tor152d said:


> Just an Army Aviator Officer huh .....and to think I was going to let you off easy. Al I have refunded your payment *this is personal now*.


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Don't laugh too hard there Al ...check your gmail. And for all to follow as well... FedEx Tracking Number https://www.fedex.com/insight/findit/nrp.jsp?tracknumbers=344019910026957&opco=FDEG&language=en&clienttype=ivother


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That is F**KING GREAT!!!










Nicely played, nicely played fort sure.

I think that guys inter net connect is faster and more stable than mine!


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Is that a Virginia Slim in your hand, Al? :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

14holestogie said:


> Is that a Virginia Slim in your hand, Al? :r


:r nope.:r

However I was a chick magnet back in the day. 

(Please read title of thread....thank you for your consideration of this issue)


----------

